# wild plum wood - anybody familiar with it?



## sgartennga (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey everybody. I recently got the opportunity to get a wild plum tree that had been taken down by beavers. I've never worked with it and don't see much about it on here. Does anyone know if it is easy to work with...or it not easy, worth the effort since it is nice? I know somebody here will have the poop on it. Thanks!


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 17, 2015)

I works good, but seal it up tight with anchor seal or wax as soon as you work it up into blanks. It is like most fruit trees hard to keep from checking. Don't push it ......dry it real slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
It really looks cool spalted!

Dave

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 17, 2015)

Given past experience with fruit woods, like David said, dry real slow. If you can avoid it, don't store in log form...they'll crack even if end sealed. 
I'd process it into blanks, getting rid of all the pith, and even some (1/2") to each side of the pith. Just save that middle 1" around the pith to make pen or knife scale blanks from.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 17, 2015)

I've had some and it likes to check if you even look at it funny. I did process some into pen blanks, anchor sealed them and left sit for about 3 years and got good results but it was a lot of fussy work for me.


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 17, 2015)

I knew y'all would be able to tell me how to handle it. Thanks a ton. I ended up getting one 8' log that is 9" thick on one end and 7" on tge other...and a few more or smaller diameter. I'll give it a try, anyways. Thanks a bunch!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 17, 2015)

I also appreciate the insight. I have a short log that a friend gave to me -- guess I need to cut it into usable chunks and anchor seal them! Chuck


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 22, 2015)

DavidDobbs said:


> I works good, but seal it up tight with anchor seal or wax as soon as you work it up into blanks. It is like most fruit trees hard to keep from checking. Don't push it ......dry it real slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
> It really looks cool spalted!
> 
> Dave


I've never used anchor seal. Once I cut the wood into blanks, do I coat each WHOLE blank or just the endgrain? Thanks...and sorry if that seems like a dumb question. I just don't know


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 22, 2015)

For fruit wood I'd coat the while piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 22, 2015)

I 2nd that coat the whole thing.


----------

